
Swiss Museum of Electronic Music - jacquesm
https://smemmusic.ch/about/
======
teh_klev
I watched "Look Mum No Computer"'s tour of the place the other day:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XrPLBSlopQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XrPLBSlopQ)

What an absolutely bonkers amount of stuff they have. I was glad to see they
have a "playing room" so you could get to try some kit out.

